# Goodbye, and Good Riddance, Spot!



## TheBitchCafe (Jul 17, 2022)

Welcome to my enormous rant about my store.

I've worked at the terrible hell that is Target for over a year and two months as an Inbound team member at an understaffed store - and got a 5 cent raise come review time.

When I began my job, I applied for one Target but another store's HR asked if I would be interested in working at theirs. I was desperate for a job and took it. Since then, I have worked morning shift. We had an ETL hired in who really screwed up our inbound line custom blocks (and they're still ruined). That ETL quit, and they soon recruited a TM to train to be TL, who turned out to be a stone-faced liar and was drunk on the job quite often.

I have dealt with inconsiderate management standing behind my U-boats and having conversations while I'm unloading trucks, preventing me from pushing them around when I'm carrying 20 pound boxes of detergent. People will just walk under the power equipment while I'm using it! They will also just leave damaged stuff on the recieving desk the entire weekend so the poor sweet gal in shipping has to do it all when she comes back in - on top of the sweeps.

There was a potato that fell off the FDC truck, and fell into the metal power equipment guards on the floor. It stayed there so long, that when we finally moved it, it crumbled into a black powder almost.

The store director has no idea how anything in the back room operates and will go around with TLs setting unrealistic goal times for an understaffed team.

I constantly get dust and other particles in my eyes, more than anywhere I've ever worked due to constant spills and breaks on the line from TLs pushing boxes down when it's obviously full, causing them to shatter everywhere.

TLs obviously must get a free pass to not work at my store - since I just see them walking around and talking together instead of doing the pallets upon pallets of repacks and freight in the back room.

I really do appreciate my team - they are a good group of folks but the management at my store is so unbearable that it's soured me from wanting to work for Target ever again.

The final straw the other day, was when I was about to head up to the front to clock out - within the 5 minute grace period - and I was stopped by a TL who seemed to think that he could talk to me as if I was a 5 year old child, telling me about all the overtime that he pulls on the daily and that I should think about my coworkers when I leave work.
I hope he enjoys the call that I made to HR about his conversation with me.

I have an interview tomorrow after work - so hopefully it will be the last day that I ever have to break my back for the terrible company that is Target. I will not be looking back as I go on to work in a union who will actually appreciate the work that I do. Take this job and shove it!

Thanks for coming to my TED Talk!
Please enjoy a selection of photos I've taken at my store.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 17, 2022)

Lord have mercy.


----------



## commiecorvus (Jul 17, 2022)

Uh wow, I don't blame you a bit.
Seems almost worth setting up a burner email account and sending those to the DM.
Remember to strip all the ID off the pictures if you do.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 17, 2022)

Good luck on your interview, hope you get the job and get out of that hellhole!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 18, 2022)

Good luck. Don't forget about taking sick leave & vacation time.


----------



## Noiinteam (Jul 18, 2022)

Oh hell no! Best of luck to you. I hope you find a better job.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Jul 20, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> There are current members who still refer to their ETLs as 'managers' so stop being a sanctimonious prick.


We don't have ETL s. Just a king SD and lowly TL s who are paying constant tribute, stealing others credit, backstabbing...the whole gamut to impress the king in exchange for a ticket outta our store to train for ETL elsewhere.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jul 24, 2022)

So what happened with interview? Did ya get job? Also I see why you wanna leave. I mean that picture of the truck looked like the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## MrT (Jul 24, 2022)

Tarshitsucks said:


> So what happened with interview? Did ya get job? Also I see why you wanna leave. I mean that picture of the truck looked like the stuff of nightmares.


The picture of the truck isn't even bad.  Most of my trucks look way worse lol.  Unless items are perfectly stacked and it's 100% full the freight is going to move around on the drive to the store.  It's worse when the put water pallets with other pallets on top.  99% of the time the pallets is getting crushed and the water on the bottom is going to give out and it'll be all over the place.
Honestly though OP screw your store.  Hopefully you have moved on


----------



## TheBitchCafe (Jul 25, 2022)

I did get the job! I'll be starting the new place August 3rd.

Thanks for everyone's input so far!


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## TheBitchCafe (Jul 27, 2022)

A few final photos from the hell hole that is my store for you all...


View attachment 13994


----------



## TheBitchCafe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## TheBitchCafe (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Dream Baby (Jul 27, 2022)

You stack cardboard bales on a rack?

Those are really heavy!

Yet you have a pallet of paper towels lower.

How very "Targetty" as my coworker states a lot.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jul 27, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> You stack cardboard bales on a rack?
> 
> Those are really heavy!
> 
> ...


They look like aa volume store. They have 2 balers.


----------



## MrT (Jul 27, 2022)

I see floor space you can fit more.  Guess your not as bad my store 🤣🥲


----------



## TheBitchCafe (Jul 27, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> They look like aa volume store. They have 2 balers.


Absolutely, it's a Super Target and takes 1900-2400 pc trucks daily


----------



## redeye58 (Jul 27, 2022)

We're AA & have been taking doubles for the last five weeks.


----------



## MrT (Jul 27, 2022)

TheBitchCafe said:


> Absolutely, it's a Super Target and takes 1900-2400 pc trucks daily


There doing more then that most likely.  60 million store and I do more then that.


----------



## RebelAtHeart (Jul 31, 2022)

Looks on brand to me, lol.


----------



## Florida Dawg (Aug 6, 2022)

Congrats on leaving, Many are leaving because of how shitty the company is turning. I’m glad I finally made it out alive June 1st.


----------



## daemon (Aug 8, 2022)

That amount of volume is pretty spot on to my store. Honestly when I look at your steels and such I think they look fine. So you had a few bad piles here and there. The truck looks perfectly normal except I would be my supporting it for the dingbat who isn't taping the green boxes closed. Freight shifts but basic prevention still needs to be maintained by the wherehouse.

Sounds like you store lacks leadership and honestly I probably would have stepped on several shoes to show them how things are done. But alas I can do that because I know how everything is supposed to gel together, if no one in your store has ever worked in one that was correctly functional then it is no wonder it is a mess.


----------



## daemon (Aug 18, 2022)

Russians coming for our jerbs?


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 18, 2022)

daemon said:


> Russians coming for our jerbs?




Not anymore.


----------



## Used To Be Sane (Aug 18, 2022)

TheBitchCafe said:


> Welcome to my enormous rant about my store.
> 
> I've worked at the terrible hell that is Target for over a year and two months as an Inbound team member at an understaffed store - and got a 5 cent raise come review time.
> 
> ...


Yeesh!  

I can understand you feeling the way that you do.

From what I experienced, management made all the difference in the world.  

When we had poor managers everyone was miserable and couldn't wait to clock out.  When managers actually made everything a team effort and a fun place to be I never wanted to clock out and would stay way past my shift to help with anything I could.  

The very last shift that I worked was under a TL from hell.  I would go into detail but going in detail would give away who I actually am and I really don't want to do that.  I could never wait for the end of my shift and find myself constantly looking at the clock every time that she was on duty.  Working under anybody else I'd be 15 minutes past my shift in being told,  "you're over you're over" and I still felt refreshed and could have taken on a couple more hours.

It's all in who the manager is.


----------



## JoeCBabyD (Aug 19, 2022)

The best part is this isn't even a disgruntled employee.  This is someone that chose better and chose to not be enslaved.  Someone that listened to themselves and knew they were better than this and the treatment they received.  The tsunami is growing.


----------

